# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  Beach cambio

## sunluvinlaurie

Is the cambio across from Times Square closed?  Where else, besides the banks, can you get a good exchange rate if bringing travelers checks or $100 US bills?

----------


## kaycee

Last time I was there it was open. Not too sure of any other places to exchange money. If you buy something from the grocery store (HiLo) using foreign currency they will give you change back in Jamaican dollars. I hope this helps.

----------


## Melody

Why do you think it's closed? It was open 6 weeks ago.

----------


## sunluvinlaurie

groove16 had remarked in his trip report that the cambio looked like it may have closed down -

----------


## Limo Mon

It was open last  12 days I cash US T cks for $100 92to1 Jan 6&7th afterr that it was 89to1 till I left thursday

----------


## Limo Mon

> groove16 had remarked in his trip report that the cambio looked like it may have closed down -


Always looks closed lol if gate on front door is half open then they are open. They buzz you in.

----------


## Limo Mon

Don't change money on the street. Eveyone will ask DON'T EXCHANGE MONEY WITH STREET PEPS

----------


## Flipadelphia26

It's open.

----------


## Lola

Hi Laurie  :Cool: 

There is a cambio in town, in front of Coral Seas Plaza.  

I got a Schwab account last year, the debit card reimburses any ATM fees and does NOT charge a fee for withdrawing foreign currency.  Great service too.

----------


## groove16

sorry for the confusion...it was closed the morning I  tried, and it looked like it was closed for awhile...I walked to town and exchanged $$$, found out later it was open..
I think I was a little too early that morning.

----------


## Muzikdoc

It's open...I used it (alot) last week!

----------


## thepegboy

Early rising Georgian photographers...love 'em, but never trust 'em  :Smile:

----------


## poolguywindsor

Yeah it always looks closed, even when its open! There is also Banmark if your in the westend.

----------


## Lady Jane

Is this cambio the one at Bourbon Beach?

----------


## sunluvinlaurie

Yes, I was asking about the cambio at Bourbon Beach - good to know it is still open as it is my preferred place to go.  I like that I can walk to it easily from my beach hotel and not as chaotic as going to the round about area and walking back with cash.  Thanks for the input all!  

LOLA, I too got a Schwab acct recently and will use it next trip.  Highly recommended for those who travel outside the US.

----------


## sunluvinlaurie

BTW groove16 NO PROBLEM

----------


## groove16

> Early rising Georgian photographers...love 'em, but never trust 'em


omg, now that gave me a laugh....

----------


## sunluvinlaurie

One more question re cambio at bourbon beach or in negril in general.  I know they are closed on Sundays, but what are Saturday hours???  

Thanks again -

----------


## Yvonne

Although I like the convenience of that particular cambio, I find myself not frequenting there as much after more than a few experiences of them having no $$$.  Of course, I had that same experience once last summer at the cambio in the parking lot at Coral Seas Plaza in town which is my latest cambio of choice.

----------


## lisapat

My 1st(and only) time exchanging $$s was there last year...glad to see it's still open as we will be staying close by again this March..good fair rate, and YES, it does look closed even when open, and very little indication on the building even of WHAT IT IS...word of advice, if you are walking through from Bourbon Beach(from the beach)...have footwear as we didn't and it was like gravel or something under our feet.

----------


## Creasemon

You can always go to the China man store - They take US or CAN $$ and match the best Cambio rate.!

----------


## sunluvinlaurie

good info about the China man store . 

ANYONE know hours of operation for the beach cambio??

----------


## artteach

Just wondering... never had experience with Cambio... will a cambio cash travelers cheques?

----------


## Patricia

> Just wondering... never had experience with Cambio... will a cambio cash travelers cheques?


 Yes & remember to bring an ID

----------


## Sam I Am

The beach cambio hours for me have been hit or miss... I follow the following guidelines: go on weekdays & go between 11am and 3pm.  This has always worked for me!  
You can also call before you go to make sure they are open.  Pretty sure the number is 876.957.4974.

----------


## kbisiar

> The beach cambio hours for me have been hit or miss... I follow the following guidelines: go on weekdays & go between 11am and 3pm.  This has always worked for me!  
> You can also call before you go to make sure they are open.  Pretty sure the number is 876.957.4974.


Not only hit or miss, but sometimes they have little money on hand. I have a couple of times tried to change 200-300US and they dont have it so you have to go  back the next day.

----------


## Sam I Am

Never had that problem kbisiar.. always enough money on hand and also willing to give me half in small bills.  Maybe I have just gotten lucky.
But if you call ahead, I am sure you could confirm that they have enough on hand so you dont have to make two trips.

----------


## Homebrewer

> Not only hit or miss, but sometimes they have little money on hand. I have a couple of times tried to change 200-300US and they dont have it so you have to go  back the next day.


That happened to me on a Friday last year and they said they weren't getting anymore $$$ before Monday, I will try to cash TC monday-Thursday there in the future.

----------

